# Construir una fuente para la pc en el auto



## Spaintek (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola

Quisiera saber si venden fuentes de alimentacion para pc que se conecte a la bateria del auto y como cuanto cuestan y si no hay podrias decirme como hacer una.

Se lo agradesere.

Salu2.


----------



## MARCOLOCOMX (Sep 19, 2006)

tal vez se te ha ocurrido lo mismo que a mi, el traer en el auto tu pc y conectarla al equipo de sonido.

la tension en el auto es de +12v y la pc necesita tensiones desde -12v hasta +12v,esto significa que terndrias que elevar la tension hasta por lo menos 24v y de ahi usar reguladores para obtener las tensiones de +5v y -5v.

te recomiendo en lugar de construir una fuente, comprar o construir un inversor de cc a ca (12vdc a 120 vac)que son bastante comerciales.

suerte....


----------



## Razorback (Sep 21, 2006)

Como va...mira lo encontre navegando por internet..esta en francés pero...Si la hacés, comentame como te fué..Salu2 Nano  8)


----------



## persico (Oct 12, 2006)

basicamente tendrias que usar la ley de ohm, y algun regulador de tensión confiable.
si tenes como alimentar a la placa madre es cuestion de averiguar el consumo y calcular que resistencia poner..... no es muy facil pero no es imposible... te va a dar sus lindos dolores de cabeza.......

La ley de Ohm estipula la relación que se tiene entre la Tensión (V, en voltios) existente en los terminales de un elemento y la Corriente (I, en amperios) que atraviesa dicho elemento, de la siguiente manera:

T / I = R o Voltage/Intensidad=resistencia entonces aplicamos la regla de las tres simples RxI=T ó T/R=I .....

A "R" se le da el nombre de Resistencia y se expresa en Ohmios. 
ejemplo:
Se tiene una fuente de voltaje de 24 voltios corriente directa (24 V DC) conectada a los terminales de una resistencia. Mediante un amperímetro conectado en serie en el circuito se mide la corriente y se obtiene una lectura de 2 Amperios. ¿Cuál es la resistencia que existe en el circuito?
Aplicando la ley de Ohm tenemos que: 
T / I = R
entonces reemplazamos:
24 / 2 = 12 R (ohmios)
Código de Colores de Resistencias

El valor en ohmios de las resistencias de propósito general se obtiene de interpretar un código de colores que estas llevan formando bandas alrededor de su cuerpo. Cada color representa un número. El valor se lee comenzando por la banda que está mas cerca a uno de los extremos de la resistencia. 



La primera banda es el primer dígito del valor de la resistencia.
La segunda banda es el segundo dígito del valor de la resistencia.
La tercera banda corresponde a la cantidad de "0" que llevan despues de de los 2 primeros digitos

La cuarta banda representa la tolerancia del valor de la resistencia obtenido al interpretar las tres primeras bandas.
eje: rojo-marron-rojo-dorado
seria 2(rojo)1(marron)00(rojo =2 que seria la Cantidad de ceros a agregar) y 5% de tolerancia seria 2100 ohms con una variable de +- 5%

Hay resistencias de precisión que tienen una quinta banda. También, se pueden tener más bandas de acuerdo a ciertas indicaciones de uso, etc. 

Equivalencias de los colores:

Negro	0	0	 	
Marrón	1	 	
Rojo	2	2		
Naranja	3	
Amarillo	4		
Verde	5	5	 	
Azul	6	6	 	
Violeta	7	 		
Gris	         8	 	 	
Blanco	9	 	 	
Dorado     5%	tolerancia
Plateado   10%	tolerancia
Sin color  20%      tolerancia

espero que te sirva y tene cuidado en el arranque porque si tenes un retorno de la bobina o algo mal van a ir 20000V dispuestos a quemarte la placa... otra cosa mas la estatica en un auto es normal generalmente y esta quema las memorias muy facil te aconsejo que ubiques la placa muy bien aislada de posibles descargas de estatica....


----------



## MARCOLOCOMX (Oct 12, 2006)

persico ¿Como obtendrias +12 y -12 volt simultaneamente (que es lo que se requiere para alimentar la mother board)con la ley de ohm si solo cuentas con 12volts


----------



## persico (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema53.html  aca vas a encontrar un Conversor de fuente simple a simétrica hasta 30V dc. espero que te sirba. cualquier duda pregunta de nuevo no hay problema


----------



## dandany (Nov 8, 2008)

perdon que sea un ''revividor de temas'' persico ese esquema anda seguro poruqe ademas de ser baratisimo se le puede dar otros usos jejeje como para meter algun amplificador chiquito en el baul tipo un tda2050 en puente  o algun tda.... avisame si le vesz buena pinta lo armo en un rato y si sale humo es porque no anda


----------



## persico (Nov 14, 2008)

(esto lo encontre por ahi espero te sirva)

O sinó te armas una fuente switching, pero es mas jodido y te sale varias veces mas caro que tu amplificador. 
En eso de que si conectas el negativo de la bateria al pin 3 y el positivo al pin 5 esta bien. Osea anda igual porque yo lo probe, pero con +-6V no tenes el maximo rendimiento. Lo que podes hacer es poner otra bateria en serie con la del auto entonces lo alimentas con 24V que seria lo mismo que +-12V. 

Te recomendaria que pruebes esto ultimo, o sinó, armate uno con un integrado que funcione con +12V. Es lo mas economico que podes hacer.
Saludos!

mira el adjunto[/url]


----------



## persico (Nov 14, 2008)

mira el adjunto o el link, y de la bateria del auto de 12v lo pasas a 24v  y lo conectas como dice el anterior con 1 amper maximo de consumo continuo

http://www.tu-electronica.com/esquemas/alimentacion/duplicador-de-tension-12-a-24v.html


----------



## dandany (Nov 18, 2008)

listo capo ahora lo pruebo  y te aviso que onda.,.. capaz 2 tda2003 en puente con ese elevador va a andar de 10 che una pregunta no se le puede cambiar los transistores por algunos que aguanten mas amperes como maximo 2 amper?


----------



## persico (Nov 21, 2008)

10W car radio audio amplificadorfier


----------



## persico (Nov 21, 2008)

mira si te sirve


----------



## persico (Nov 21, 2008)

mira los adjuntos y échale una mirada a esta pagina je
http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/amp4x40w.htm


----------



## dandany (Nov 25, 2008)

mmm buen ovoy a ver uqe me puedo armar capaz uqe me desido por armar 2 tda2003 en puente mueven un sub de 10 eminence que tengo aca


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 25, 2008)

Una pregunta de donde pensas sacar toda la potencia necesaria para alimentar la PC?..O vas a usar solo lo indispensable?


----------



## Papusxxdd (Ene 11, 2009)

Mira yo he armado varios el primero fué el tda 2003 simple, q ese andaba de 10 y desp en puente q no lo podia hacer andar bien, ningun plano de los q encontré funcionaba y haciendole cambios m anduvo pero calentaba como el diablo con un disipador bastante grande, y lo desarmé no más p hacer dos simples, y desp el*1563q* muy bueno, pero no es mucha potencia y por último el *tda8571j* en una carcaza de fuente at vieja de 386 con con una bobina para q filtre mejor en la entra de energia (con un toroide de ferrita con unas vueltas al azar, tambien salido de una fuente de pc vieja) + un capacitor de 0,1 µ y otro de rejunte q encontre de 5700 µF 35v y anda de PELOS lo unico q tenes q tener en cuenta es q en la pata 15 mode tambien tiene q conectarce al positivo p que ande; acá yo le puse una llave

Tambien usé un disipador chico q encontre por ahí, con el cooler de la misma fuente, con unos capacitores mas de 0,1 y de 1000 antes del cooler pq me hacia ruido el ventiladorcito en la salida, es sensillo prometo subirte fotos desp;
para mi es más rentable q los demás.-
                                                                                                        Saludos y suerte!


----------



## santiago (Ene 11, 2009)

se desvirtuo un monton el tema, el mejor circuito que vi, es el de razorback, si podria aportar de que pagina lo saco para saber las espiras de los inductores, es el dato que falta, si sabria estos datos la armo
y comento como fue

saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd (Ene 12, 2009)

Hola, antes q nos salgamos más del Tema, yo tengo un archivo de como modificar una fuente atx para hacerla funcionar en 12v lo habia bajado hace rato pero la verdad q no me acuerdo de donde, se los dejo para q lo vean lo único q esta en ingles pero muy completo y con fotos lo pasé en pdf. Saludos


----------



## santiago (Ene 12, 2009)

complicado pero completo mañana lo analiso


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 14, 2009)

Porque no van al tema de amplificador a hablar de esto?
Aver pongamonos de acuerdo un poco..Para hacer funcionar una Pc se necesitan ciertas tensiones:
+12V; -12V; +5V; -5V y 3.3V ademas de una tension que determina el completo funcionamiento de la fuente y por ende de la Pc esa tension se denomina Ps_Good o Power Good la cual junto con la masa aportan la carga necesaria a la fuente para arrancar
La tension de +12V entrega como maximo una corriente de 10A
La tension de -12V  1A
La tension de +5V  20A
La tension de -5V  1A
La tension de 3.3V 16A
La tension Ps_Good se estabiliza en +5V y maneja 3A

Como se logra todo esto a partir de 12VCC?


----------



## rov14 (Mar 14, 2009)

buenas estuve pensando y me pregunto será posible utilizarla fuente del pc normal y en donde estan normalmente los transistores que regulan de 110v a 12 v simplemente conectarnos desde este punto al auto y de alli en adenlante haga la conversión el mismo circuito puedeser viable esto que dicen?


----------



## Don Barredora (Mar 14, 2009)

O yo no entiendo o quieren hacer q una pc funcione dentro de un auto.. Cual seria el motivo de esto? Si es escuchar musica me resulta mas conveniente un tipo de mp3 o algo asi.. pero sino.. no me imagino a alguien andando en la calle con un monitor en el asiento del acompañante y un teclado atado al volante chateando con alguien o revisando si le contestaron en el foro de electronica.. jajaja no entiendo la idea.. q alguien me expliqueeee


----------



## Papusxxdd (Mar 16, 2009)

El motivo seria este; mirá lo q hace una que viene para el auto:
en merc libre ta

Reproduce  VCD CD MP3 MP4 AVI WMV, etc, etc....
Conectar cualquier dispositivo bluetooth (headset, celular, GPS, etc...)
Navega por Internet Gratis por WiFi en cualquier YPF o Mc Donnalds
Carga los Mapas de Argentina y crea tu propia Ruta mediante un GPS Bluetooth
Conectale una webcam y chatea con el MSN por Internet via WiFi
Almacena tus videos o canciones favoritas en su disco rígido de 40Gb
Cargale los juegos para PC que quieras y divertirte jugando
Podes instalarle cualquier aplicaron de PC y ejecutarla sin problemas.
usa los mismos componentes que una notebook
podes modificarla a tu gusto

Creo q la mejor alternativa es comprarla, sale algo de dos y piquito, tiene xp y es compacta con la fuente y ocupa el lugar del estereo, ta muy buena, habra q sumarle la pantalla, me la compraria si tendria la plata, jé

Sal2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Si quieres alimentar una PC portátil, esto te puede servir

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=9825


----------



## rov14 (Mar 16, 2009)

pues el motivo es el siguiente yo trabajo los fines de semana con mi carrito viajando vendo gorras y sombreros al por mayor pues en esos ratos libres de 8 pm hasta las 12 no puedo dormir y es que si me quedo en un hotel no me da resultado el viaje ya que como estan las cosas por aca me gastaria todo solo en viaticos y entonces me pregunte que tal cargar un pc en el carro que no sea un portatil desde luego ya que asi sea un Pentium quieren venderlo muy caro y si ya tengo un PIII 800Mhz con 256 Ram se puede adaptar y escuchar la musica tenerlo bien escondido para evitar los amigos de lo ajeno y actualizar la lista de clientes y el inventario que tal?


pense que como foros de electronica se plantearian si mi consulta era viable no para que yo la quiero si el mundo de la electronica fuera así los adelantos de hoy dia nunca se hubieran realizado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Abre tu MenTe¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 

imagina si pensaran así quienes crearon el ipop no existiera la electronica es cosa de locos es imaginarse lo imposible y llegar alla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, comprendido totalmente, busca *"Inversor"* en el foro, es un dispositivo que a partir de los 12VCC de tu auto genera 220VCA como para alimentar a tu PC.

Si lo armas, ten la precaución de mantener la PC lo mas aislada que se pueda de las vibraciones del automóvil, estas NO son sanas para las PC de escritorio


----------



## shoker4 (May 14, 2009)

Papusxxdd dijo:
			
		

> Hola, antes q nos salgamos más del Tema, yo tengo un archivo de como modificar una fuente atx para hacerla funcionar en 12v lo habia bajado hace rato pero la verdad q no me acuerdo de donde, se los dejo para q lo vean lo único q esta en ingles pero muy completo y con fotos lo pasé en pdf. Saludos



Papusxxdd creo que es una buena opción, yo construí un convertidor DC-DC para mi coche y la verdad que muy laborioso, caro y dificil de conseguir algunos componentes especiales. La modificación no es tan compleja como parece, solo hay que verla de cerca y estudiarla, además utiliza componentes comunes y no muy caros. Apenas tenga tiempo me pongo a modificar una fuente, comento y subo algunas fotos.

Saludos


----------



## shoker4 (May 14, 2009)

Volviendo a algunos post anteriores respecto a los discos duros, es cierto que las vibraciones del auto y algún que otro "saltito" (Loma de burro a 40Km/h) terminan por dejar seriamente dañado o inservible el disco rigido en poco tiempo. Una buena opción a esto es utilizar discos rígidos SD con un costo casi el doble que uno standars SATA o IDE, o bien utilizar un adaptador IDE a SD y utilizar estas memorias aunque a un orecio asequible solo consiguen de 8GB (alrededor de $100 argentinos) la memoria de 16GB cuesta dos veces y media más, aunque creo que 8GB es una buena capacidad para el uso mas común como es la música.
Si van a utilizar el PC para video, juegos, etc, bueno, ceo que 8GB es muy poco.

Espero les sirba la información.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (May 15, 2009)

pienso, si rehacemos el primario del transformador de ferrita de  una atx?

saludos


----------



## Elvis! (May 16, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> pienso, si rehacemos el primario del transformador de ferrita de  una atx?
> 
> saludos



Siempre y cuando se respeten los parametros a los que funcionan estos transformadores no habria problema..Pasarte de tension o de corrientes en el primario o secundario modificaria todo el funcionamiento de la fuente..Pero de todos modos es posible.

Un saludo!


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 16, 2009)

Elvis! , tiene mucha razon la consulta es como realizar una fuenta para usar en el carro para una pc , no para usarla en un amplificador de carros, no desviemos el tema de origen, esta bueno los comentarios pero si nos concentramos en responder la consulta sin desviarnos seria mas correcto amigos, en cuanto a lo de la pc sabemos que se nesecita los tipicos voltajes que son los mas conocidos y son 12 y 5 voltios , en este caso se podria usar dos baterias en serie y de ahi derivar los puntos medios para hacer la fuente simetrica y luego usar reguladores de 5v, 3 etc para luego posteriormente aumentar los amperajes para el consumo  mayor, y otra seria buscar una fuente probada en la seccion que corresponde que es la de Inversores de voltaje para tratar de solucionar este tema


----------



## fernandoae (May 17, 2009)

Busquen "carpc" en google y van a ver cuanta información que hay...
A mi se me ocurren tres alternativas:

1- Un inverter de 12V a 220V...
2- Hacer varias fuentes switching para lograr todas las tensiones... y antes de que alguno salga con la idea de usar 7805 lm317 etc les comento que NO SIRVEN por el tema de la potencia disipada.
3- Comprar la fuente para pc de 12V que ya viene hecha, aunque es un poco dificil de conseguir.


----------



## rov14 (May 18, 2009)

bueno como la pregunta inicial del foro nadie se detuvo a analizar el circuito de una fuente de pc normal para chequear la tensión desde donde inicia la conversión de 12V he aqui el detalle ya casi lo tengo listo tome una fuente vieja elimine la etapa de 110v y ahora estoy haciendo una especie de estabilizador de tensión para la corriente electrica del vehiculo hacia la fuente no tengo nada digital pero en lo que tenga un resultado y tiempo para terminar les coloco unas fotos con los resultados viendo que todo lo que he colocado va en vias de que es mejor comprar que tener la satisfacción de que esto no existia claro o no es comun en el mercado pero igual lo logramos nosotros y no nos tuvimos que esperar a que los chinos invadan el mercado con estos hardware´s 


la plata la tengo para comprar el inversor y simplemente dedicarme a usar el pc en el carro.

pero el reto esta en crear si te interesa hacerlo, y muchas gracias a todos por participar


----------



## fernandoae (May 18, 2009)

Exactamente, cuando uno hace algo aprende...

En una parte pusiste:
"usa los mismos componentes que una notebook"
Porque no usas una notebook?
Yo en mi caso por el tema de la autonomìa tengo una ups abajo del asiento (sin la bateria) conectada directamente a los 12V del auto y con un cooler para poder usarla en forma continua.


----------



## Tomasito (May 18, 2009)

Jaja, qué buena idea esa, no se me había ocurrido 


Para cuando tenga mi mehari, tengo una o dos UPS para usar


----------



## fernandoae (May 18, 2009)

Aunque lo de la ups no es lo mejor funciona bien... los inverters estàn muy caros   en 250W la diferencia son 400$-500$...

Aunque con un mehari en bs as  no creo que te duren mucho tiempo


----------



## Helminto G. (May 18, 2009)

pues la idea de armar esta fuente suena bien, como ya lo han dicho, para aprender pero no creo que sea de utilidad traer un pc en un automovil andando, no solo se daña el HDD el cd room no funcionaria, pues no coenta con anti-skip, pero teniendo el auto detenido, puede ser de mas utilidad sin embargo hay que tomar en cuenta que el motor debera estar en marcha para que no se agote la bateria por lo cual abria que valorar si el costo del combustible vale la pena


----------



## fernandoae (May 19, 2009)

El disco va suspendido con cuatro bandas elàsticas para evitar vibraciones. Ademàs yo hace 3 años que tengo la notebook en el auto y la uso todos los fines de semana cuando salgo (circulando incluso en calles de tierra)y el disco todavia funciona... aunque se nota que el cabezal roza .
En cuanto a lo que mencionas de la bateria no hace falta que estè el auto en marcha... y dura bastante ya que no es un consumo elevado.

rov14 ya probaste lo de modificar una fuente para 12V? Porque pensàndolo bien no es muy complicado... aunque lleva su tiempo analizar todo


----------



## el_inge (Jun 25, 2009)

yo estaba haciendo algo parecido para un robot controlado por una pagina web y mi problema era que tenia que conectar una pc (servidor) montada al robot, alimentada con una bateria de 12v lo que se me ocurrio fue desarmar una fuente comun de pc y saltarme la etapa en que convierte los 120VAC a dc, lo que significa eliminar el transformador y el puente de diodos; no se si me explique; cualquier duda pueden preguntarme... por cierto la empresa a la que le hice el robot, opto por comprar una lap acer one y con eso arme todo en lugar de una workstation.


----------



## gudintac (Mar 29, 2010)

disculpen que re consulte este tema, pero alguien obtuvo alguna solucion de los cambios sugeridos a la fuente atx que sugerian mas arriba?
gracias.


----------



## alaraune (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola, habrìa que cruzar una fuente SMPS para auto de las que andan por aquì en el foro y una fuente para PC Atx.  Hacerlo serìa complicado...  pero me sumo a la idea, estaré trabajando en ello y en cuanto llegue a algo, lo posteo.  Pero sí se podría...  el tema es que tal vez sea costoso...


----------



## alaraune (Abr 7, 2010)

En este punto, es màs conveniente comprar una fuente ya hecha. En esta direcciòn http://www.short-circuit.com/categories/minipc.html hay en venta desde carpc en toda la linea, la fuente especial para carro, la pantalla touch, ademàs de mucho software especial para el uso de una pc en el auto y no sale tan cara, la fuente anda por los 45-50 dolares; chequenla, esta buena la info.


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 15, 2010)

tengo una duda, se puede hacer un circuito impreso para que salgan las corrientes dc/dc sin usar un convertidor de 12v a 220 lo cual sera innesesario porque se elevara la corriente para despues bajarla a los mismos 12 y 5 si no me equivoco alguien se animo a hacer un circuito para conectar el pc a una fuente para carputer a la bateria de 12v del coche?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola Xaviergarvi

ya llevo un rato investigando sobre este tema y no he encontrado nada aun.... 
aclaro que no lo he echo con mucho entusiasmo....
pero yo tambien me apunto por si sale una propuesta....

Saludos....


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 15, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola Xaviergarvi
> 
> ya llevo un rato investigando sobre este tema y no he encontrado nada aun....
> aclaro que no lo he echo con mucho entusiasmo....
> ...


lubeck aca encontre varios circuitos pero no los entiendo tan bien algunos componentes porque recien me inicio en esto de electronica haber si alguien nos echa una explicacion http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/mp3car-fuentes-alimentacion-atx-12v-dc


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2010)

buenisima la pagina asi al puro ojo.... 

le doy una revizada y haber si la comprendo.... yo tambien soy aprendiz....

pero bueno ahi nos peleamos con ella haber si podemos sacar algo.... mientras alguien nos hecha una mano...

Saludos


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 15, 2010)

si esta buena la pag hay varios modelos lo que no entiendo es como conectar a la entrada para la targeta madre ese conctor con varios cables creo que tendremos que buscar el diagrama de esos cables y saver donde iran los negativos los de 12v de 3 y de 5 si no me equivoco bueno a leer cual nos parece mas util espero que alguien pueda ayudarnos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2010)

eso esta facil....

por ahi me encontre el diagrama de conexion de una atx dejame encontrarla de nuevo....

y pongo el link....

saludos...

Mira aqui esta uno....

ahora me estoy muriendo de sueño pero mañana lo revizo....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 15, 2010)

hola javier

Mira los datos de una fuente ATX de 350W 
+  5v  35A
+12v  14A
-  5v  .5A
-12v   .8A
+3.3v 14a
+5vsb  1.5a
 los datos de una fuente ATX de 230W 
+  5v  25A
+12v  9A
-  5v  .5A
-12v   .8A
+3.3v 14a
+5vsb  1.5A

asi que yo optaria por minimo la mk-3.50 (tengo mis dudas)  o ya de  plano por la 4.5

otra seria ir verificando los consumos de amperajes de la fuente encendida la pc  y ver si la 3.5 podria ser suficiente.... 

quedo en espera de tu comentario...
saludos


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 18, 2010)

estuve averiguando mas metodos pero como podemos hacer un circuito de tal modo no varie las entradas de v y amp de cada entrada a la pc porque al tener el motor del coche ensendido este sube a unos 14v por la carga del alternadory apagado esta entre unos 11 ó 12v no se como se puede estabilizar

alguien sabe usar esos programas de simulacion??? quizas en livewire quizas asi podamos ver mas detalles de algun circuito para hacer la fuente de carpc yo trate de hacer pero no lo entiendo muy bien porque recien lo estoy estudiando este programa


----------



## lubeck (Jun 18, 2010)

> pc porque al tener el motor del coche ensendido este sube a unos 14v por la carga del alternadory apagado esta entre unos 11 ó 12v no se como se puede estabilizar



La fuente que subiste en la pagina para eso sirve.... 



> alguien sabe usar esos programas de simulacion??? quizas en livewire quizas asi podamos ver mas detalles de algun circuito para hacer la fuente de carpc yo trate de hacer pero no lo entiendo muy bien porque recien lo estoy estudiando este programa



No es tan sencillo diseñarla he...  a mi lo que se me ocurre es utilizar una ya armada y de alguna forma modificarla...

Pero la mejor opcion que hasta ahora he visto es la que subiste en la pagina....
seria cuestion de ver si los componentes son faciles de conseguir....y ya armada nada mas se rastrean los voltajes y se pone la conexión de la pc.... es lo mas facil... si no se tiene conocimiento de electronica.... Diseño/Cálculos

saludos...


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 19, 2010)

alguien podria darle una miradaa uno de los circuitos de la pag? para saver si no tienen fallas para asi ponerme a armar uno y cual seria mejor el ultimo?? yo creo que si y si las piezas que usan son comerciales asi para no tener problemas para conseguirlas o como se puede modificar una ya hecha alguien save como????????????????????

gogleando por todos lados encontre esta peculiar fuente para carpc http://www.ibertronica.es/detalle/PW-200-M-manual.pdf

es muy diminuta creo que se puede hacer enlazando circuitos por separado para cada voltaje echenme un cable es urgente

en fin creo que tengo que buscar circuitos por separados que tengan una entrada de 12 volt variable por lo de la bateria y el alternador a una salida estable de 
+ 5v 25A
- 5v .5A
+12v 9A
-12v .8A
+3.3v 14a
+5vsb 1.5A
en circuitos por separados seguire buscando pero si tienen algun diagrama se lo agradezco


----------



## lubeck (Jun 20, 2010)

> alguien podria darle una miradaa uno de los circuitos de la pag? para saver si no tienen fallas para asi ponerme a armar uno y cual seria mejor el ultimo??


 
 La unica manera de saber si tiene fallas o no es armandolo... no creas que es un trabajo sencillo el calcular y verificar todo lo componentes... eso requiere de por lo menos un año de pruebas...
y si la mejor manera seria armar el ultimo que es la version correjida...
si te fijas el que diseño esa por lo menos hizo cuatro antes de perfeccionarla.... y aun asi pudiera tener fallas...



> yo creo que si y si las piezas que usan son comerciales asi para no tener problemas para conseguirlas o como se puede modificar una ya hecha alguien save como????????????????????


 lo que te recomiendo es que imprimas la lista y vayas a todas las casas de electronicas de tu ciudad y preguntes si tienen los componentes antes de comprarlos y los vas tachando de tu lista, cualquiera que no encuentres y no te va a servir para nada.... 



> gogleando por todos lados encontre esta peculiar fuente para carpc http://www.ibertronica.es/detalle/PW-200-M-manual.pdf


esos es mas facil y probablemente mas economico...  para mi el problema es encontrarla y madarla pedir.... no son muy comunes.... si en donde vives la venden no lo dudes comprala....



> echenme un cable es urgente


si es urgente... googlea y googlea y googlea hasta que la encuentres y mandala pedir.... o buscala en las tiendas de computadoras y si no las tienen en existencia es muy probable que si se las mandes pedir ellos tengan mas oportunidad de conseguirla rapido... nada mas mencionas que es urgente...



> en fin creo que tengo que buscar circuitos por separados que tengan una entrada de 12 volt variable por lo de la bateria y el alternador a una salida estable de
> en circuitos por separados seguire buscando pero si tienen algun diagrama se lo agradezco


el mejor diagrama que he visto es el que pusiste tu....

no vas a encontrar un diseño que con un solo componente haga todo lo que necesitas.... ve bien la targeta de es este ultimo link que pusiste y ve cuantos componentes tiene....

Otra alternantiva que pudieras tomar en cuenta es lo del conversor de 12vcd a 220vca   que se ha propuesto en este tema....


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jun 28, 2010)

shoker4 dijo:


> Volviendo a algunos post anteriores respecto a los discos duros, es cierto que las vibraciones del auto y algún que otro "saltito" (Loma de burro a 40Km/h) terminan por dejar seriamente dañado o inservible el disco rigido en poco tiempo. Una buena opción a esto es utilizar discos rígidos SD con un costo casi el doble que uno standars SATA o IDE, o bien utilizar un adaptador IDE a SD y utilizar estas memorias aunque a un orecio asequible solo consiguen de 8GB (alrededor de $100 argentinos) la memoria de 16GB cuesta dos veces y media más, aunque creo que 8GB es una buena capacidad para el uso mas común como es la música.
> Si van a utilizar el PC para video, juegos, etc, bueno, ceo que 8GB es muy poco.
> 
> Espero les sirba la información.
> ...


hola shoker4 tienes el diagrama que usaste para hacer la fuente?? puedes subirla para verla y hacernos una?? si a ti te funciono creo que es la mas indicada para lo que todos queremos hacer por aqui gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 28, 2010)

Si se quieren complicar pueden hacerlo pero es lo mas facil del mundo, se compran un inverter de 12V a 220V.
Sino una ups, conectan directo a la bateria del auto o en el encendedor/mechero, le ponen un cooler (ya que no son para uso continuo) y asunto solucionado.
Y la mas "compleja" es usar varias fuentes conmutadas individuales...


----------



## seaarg (Jun 29, 2010)

Este es un thread interesante.

La solucion comoda rapida y facil (y segura): comprarse una fuente diseñada para esto.
La solucion que me gustaria a mi:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-switching-audiocar-12v-42v-20241/

Hace mucho diseñe esa fuente para audiocar, de 12V a +-42V optoaislada.

Cuestion de modificar el transformador (busquen las formulas de calculo de espiras) para sacar +12 y -12v (muy sencillo y encima ganariamos potencia por ser 24v el voltaje requerido)

Tambien habra que modificar algunos componentes de la salida.

Bien, con esto ya tenemos los +-12 V, ahora ponemos unos reguladores lineales (o mejor aun, mas bobinados secundarios, podemos tomar ideas de una fuente ATX) para obtener los +-5V y los 3.3v

Dependera del consumo de la PC, si vamos a tener una super placa de video con un super micro por supuesto que el consumo excedera por mucho los reguladores (no recuerdo si usan corriente de la linea de 5v)

Si es asi, la opcion segura: Bobinados extra en secundario y regular sobre el voltaje que tenga mas consumo (quiza el de +5V?)

Es un proyecto complejo no en su diseño en general sino en particularidades como la regulacion de varios voltajes. Sin embargo no hay imposibles.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> Es un proyecto complejo no en su diseño en general sino en particularidades como la regulacion de varios voltajes. Sin embargo no hay imposibles.



Hola seaarg....

a mi tambien se me hace bien interesante esto....
y sobre todo por lo que mencionas en la parte final de tu post... lo que a mi me tiene bastante intrigado es que porque la dificultad....

lo que quiero decir.... en que consiste que sea un poco complejo.... en unas cuantas lineas yo entiendo que lo complejo es regular la tension y que sea capaz de entregar suficiente corriente.... hay alguna otra funcion importante que hagan esos reguladores comerciales???

suena bien sacado de la manga pero digamos yo tomo un 7805 y le aumento la capacidad de entrega con transistores o lo que sea.. y asi con los demas un 7812 7905 7912 etc. etc.... en que consiste que eso no sea posible????


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 29, 2010)

Nada es imposible!
En mi opinion lo mejor para mantener los voltajes regulados es hacer varios circuitos individuales con el mc34063 o alguno similar...


----------



## seaarg (Jun 29, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola seaarg....
> suena bien sacado de la manga pero digamos yo tomo un 7805 y le aumento la capacidad de entrega con transistores o lo que sea.. y asi con los demas un 7812 7905 7912 etc. etc.... en que consiste que eso no sea posible????



Momento! que me habia olvidado del truco del transistor de potencia en paralelo al 7805! De esta forma regulamos sobre los +12V y el resto de los voltajes los logramos con reguladores lineales y transistor de potencia. (y en algunos casos, solo con regulador lineal) Me gusta... ¿alguna objecion tecnica de alguien que sepa mas?

Aclaro que seria una elevadora 12V->24V (en rigor: +12V -12V) El transformador se hace bastante mas sencillo de realizar.

En -12V, -5V y en los 3.3V (era 3.3 o 3?) se suele tener bajo consumo, cosa que los 78xx soportan lo mas bien. En la linea de 5V las fuentes suelen entregar muchos amperes. Hay que ver que transistor de potencia se le podria poner a un 7805 para entregar esa corriente.

¿Se puede hacer esto del transistor externo para manejar la corriente en los 79xx? (reguladores negativo)

Con esta idea de lubeck se hace bien facil "en teoria" hacer dicha atx para automovil. Habria que estudiar como funciona el pulso de power good (si es requerido como pulso o puede ser una CC al estabilizar fuente). Asi, sin pensarlo demasiado... un zener + capacitor? al superar el umbral del zener tenemos el voltaje requerido en la salida y el capacitor daria el pulso (muy corto) si es necesario un pulso mayor, habria que meterse en cosas que no conozco como un triac o alguna otra idea.

No representaria mucha dificultad llegar a los 250W de salida con un trafo reciclado de fuente ATX, si se necesita mas, la construccion del mismo se hace mas delicada.

Otra opcion es copiar gran parte del secundario de una ATX comun. Pero personalmente me gusta mas la idea de diseñar algo propio como lo de arriba que copiar algo que no entienda 

Otra idea, bien traida de los pelos (dejo volar la imaginacion): 
1)- los 12V directos desde la bateria del auto (previo regulador + TR de potencia)
2)- Una fuente regulada optoaislada 12V -> 12V (simplemente, por la aislacion)
3)- unimos masas y quiza tengamos +12 -12
4)- A partir de alli, reguladores + TR

Esto es igual de complejo que lo anterior y menos "profesional" pero nos evitariamos lidiar con tener que sacarle mucha potencia a la fuente, ya que la usariamos para las ramas negativas. (+5 y +12 vendrian desde la bateria directo, pasando por regulador + TR)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> Otra opcion es copiar gran parte del secundario de una ATX comun.



otra idea tambien bien sacada de la manga que se me a ocurrido y quien sabe si sea posible...

pero porque copiarla!!!....

seria posible que se rastree la linea en que una fuente atx baja el voltaje de 110 o 220 y la rectifica... y de ahi quitar todo lo que no sirva  y  partir con los 12v.... 

sera posible????????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

Muchachos, a pesar de las buenas ideas, esas fuentes ya vienen comerciales, listas y económicas para motherboards tipo mini-itx o similares...y en Argentina las venden, por que tengo unos amigos que están automatizando un cuatriciclo para tareas de agronomía de precisión y tienen montadas dos motherboards de esas (o micro-itx....no me acuerdo) y las fuentes las compraron en una casa de Bs. As...

De algo como esto les hablo:
http://www.powerstream.com/mini-itx.htm


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

MMMMMMmmm...

30usd!!!!!!!!!

no vale la pena meterse en tanto rollo...  
pense que eran mas caras.....

pero como proyecto de electronica si seria interesante hacer algo simple...

saludos....


----------



## seaarg (Jun 29, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> seria posible que se rastree la linea en que una fuente atx baja el voltaje de 110 o 220 y la rectifica... y de ahi quitar todo lo que no sirva  y  partir con los 12v....
> sera posible????????



Posible? si... yo no lo haria ni loco! je. Dependera de el esquematico de la ATX victima en particular. Especialmente me tiraria abajo la idea del transformador driver.

ezavalla: La verdad que si, estas locuras son mas para proyecto que para fin real. Digamos para tener a la fuente como proyecto y no que el mismo sea poner la compu en el auto. Y viendo las fuentecitas que pusiste de ejemplo, me doy cuenta que es aun mas chico que lo que tenia en mente!!! Probablemente porque sean para PC de bajo consumo (mini-itx) y yo estaba pensando en requerimientos para poner una pc de escritorio en el auto ja!

En la picoPSU-120 que muestran ahi me pregunto como hacen para elevar los 12v a fin de partirlos y obtener el v negativo sin ningun tipo de bobina. (hay integrados para esto he leido)


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/mp3car-reproductor-mp3-lcd-coche
http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/mp3car-fuentes-alimentacion-atx-12v-dc


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola fernandoae

Ese enlace ya los habia puesto Xaviergarvi... por lo que se reactivo el hilo

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/construir-fuente-pc-auto-3250/index3.html#post315352_

pero al parecer busca algo mas sencillo....
me parece que ya están las opciones mas viables a lo que busca... espero le interese alguna

Saludos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> ezavalla: La verdad que si, estas locuras son mas para proyecto que para fin real. Digamos para tener a la fuente como proyecto y no que el mismo sea poner la compu en el auto. Y viendo las fuentecitas que pusiste de ejemplo, me doy cuenta que es aun mas chico que lo que tenia en mente!!! Probablemente porque sean para PC de bajo consumo (mini-itx) y yo estaba pensando en requerimientos para poner una pc de escritorio en el auto ja!



Naaaa....si es para un proyecto, todo OK. Pensé que era una aplicación  específica, por eso les dí ese link de ejemplo, aunque hay una parva más.



seaarg dijo:


> En la picoPSU-120 que muestran ahi me pregunto como hacen para elevar los 12v a fin de partirlos y obtener el v negativo sin ningun tipo de bobina. (hay integrados para esto he leido)



Hay que mirar bien...por que esa requiere 12V REGULADOS de entrada, así que es probable que los deje pasar a la salida y solo invierta para los -12V...total, son 50mA.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 29, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa....si es para un proyecto, todo OK. Pensé que era una aplicación  específica, por eso les dí ese link de ejemplo, aunque hay una parva más.



Bueno no es mi proyecto pero me gusto para hacerla por hacer nomas, cuando tenga algo de tiempo sobrante.



ezavalla dijo:


> Hay que mirar bien...por que esa requiere 12V REGULADOS de entrada, así que es probable que los deje pasar a la salida y solo invierta para los -12V...total, son 50mA.



Me lo suponia! parecido a algo que estaba pensando con transformador, pero mucho mas sencillo usando los integrados que han mencionado alguna vez en el foro para generar "voltaje negativo"

Bueno, creo que el creador del post tiene unas cuantas ideas, sencillas, pagando, complejas... de todo.


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jul 1, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Nada es imposible!
> En mi opinion lo mejor para mantener los voltajes regulados es hacer varios circuitos individuales con el mc34063 o alguno similar...



hola fuera del tema de las fuentes de pc vi tu video de youtube del laser al ritmo de la musica puedes pasar mas informacion de como lo hiciste???? lo necesito urgente


----------

